# Toro 521 advice



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

We just got hit with the biggest snowfall ever recorded since 1893 or similar  Should I run my 1986 Toro with a 5 HP Tecumseh out of gasoline....... Or just run some some Stabil through the tank to store this monster?


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

If you leave gas in it, fill it with added Stabil...or, run it dry, and change the fuel filter before retiring it for the winter. MH


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i like to drain the fuel instead of leave it in there, once you see the damage that ethonal can do first hand, you will understand why


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

what have you been doing talon


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Gas in the tank is your opinion. I personally take mine all out since I dont' know the next time I will use the snowblower. However I do suggest running the carb out of gas as that is where the most damage is done. If I feel lazy I will turn the gas off and run it till it dies. Pull the choke start it again and let it die so that I know the carb is mostly clear of gas.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I vote for pumping out the gas and running it dry. I have a handy battery operated pump that fits the tank opening so I can pump a machine dry and them drain the carb or run it dry to store it.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I have *never* drained my fuel and run the engine/carburetor dry. Just today I am going to drain the tank on my Toro 521, add some treated gasoline, start and run it for about 5 minutes and then push it to the rear of my shed. Have always done this and never a problem.
Another thing I have always done is to not wait till the snow is on its way to check my equipment. This past season I couldn't believe how many posts I read where guys were asking what to do. "The snow is coming down and I pulled my blower out from under the deck where I stored it, with a tarp covering it and it isn't starting...." *Next year start checking things a little earlier.*

However, there was a poll on here a few months back. Question was to drain/not drain. Drain won out.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> I have *never* drained my fuel and run the engine/carburetor dry. Just today I am going to drain the tank on my Toro 521, add some treated gasoline, start and run it for about 5 minutes and then push it to the rear of my shed. Have always done this and never a problem.
> Another thing I have always done is to not wait till the snow is on its way to check my equipment. This past season I couldn't believe how many posts I read where guys were asking what to do. "The snow is coming down and I pulled my blower out from under the deck where I stored it, with a tarp covering it and it isn't starting...." *Next year start checking things a little earlier.*
> 
> However, there was a poll on here a few months back. Question was to drain/not drain. Drain won out.


 I do not understand why anybody would keep a snow blower under a tarp or under the deck. THE BROTHERS are kept in a toasty warm heated garage. maybe I am just anal about my snow blowers.


----------

